# *Prey drive ~ Uncontrolled excitement*



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey there............ 

Must say, we do have a great dog *Shadow* that was rescued from a shelter back in 2007 as an older dog. We are guessing him around 5-6 yrs old now. Anyway, he is a bit diff then the other 2 GSD's we have & have had since pups. I do see some resemblance in him & our WL female, but a diff from WL to showline, all German. Our showline boy doesn't try to control or try to correct other dogs.

Anyway, he is diff from our female in the way that he is HARD HEADED ! I would love to show him in agility, but want to get where I cam 100% trust him. I have worked with him & continue to do so, but need to hear others stories or training tips.

When we first brought him home, if it moved or jumped (toads) he grabbed. Deer are very tempting, but has came along way with them. Has taken the e-collar to do so. He used to bite mower tires or any loud motor (power washer), he hated. Now fine with all, but the 4-wheelers still rev him up & even the e-collar can't get it through to him. Better though. Took 2 saps & our female stopped chasing & don't pay any attention to them at all now. Mr. HARD head, NOPE !

If in class with him & all is fine, calm, etc, he is awesome. Can go sniff any dogs, big or small. IF other dogs get into it, get wound up, etc, then he goes off & gets reved. He is very vocal & will start whinning or if a fight or dog tiff happens in class, wants to go jump in. 

So, I say he fuels on excitement & I would LOVE to know how to help him deal with situations. 

He is awesome at agility & would so love to compete with this awesome rescue dog, but do fear that he might leave me in the ring to go visit another dog, if he is too pushy on his visit b/c he can be & that dog don't like, gets at him & then this will fuel him. 

I would love to channel his WL's in the right direction & with control, just stuck a bit. 

Any suggestions plz ? ~Thanks~


----------



## Val-Hi King Timber (Aug 26, 2010)

I look forward to your answers as my 5 month old, Timber has a medium to high prey drive too.
Especially with cats and small dogs. I know some people actually look for dogs with this prey drive, but I like you, need to find a way to redivert it into something else more constructive.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He sounds like a great dog! 

If I were you I'd post this question (or get a moderator to move it, I can't cause it's not in one of my sections....) in the Schutzhund area. Working with crazy drive dogs and to have them 'do good' is EXACTLY what they do every day!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> He sounds like a great dog!
> 
> If I were you I'd post this question (or get a moderator to move it, I can't cause it's not in one of my sections....) in the Schutzhund area. Working with crazy drive dogs and to have them 'do good' is EXACTLY what they do every day!


Thanks ! Many hits looking at this post, but no answers, I felt it wouldn't get hit much.  I will see if it can be moved, if I figure out how to do so right. 

Anyway, he is one awesome dog, so smart, focus is there with less distractions (working on this), will to work, & pumped to do anything ! It's the control I need to get & will feel 100% with him. I so would like to do something with him & agility is more up my alley, no schutz clubs around. You still need much control in schutz from what I hear. The easy reving up thing he does reminds me of that.

He would have been back to the shelter if not landed in my hands I'm afraid. He's a sweet boy when all is calm. I need to know how to teach him to chill, behave, etc when he goes off, but need suggestions that I might not have worked on.

His prey drive, needs toned down (LOL) I hate to use a e-collar, but you have to sorry. If he starts to dart & *here* doesn't make him come back, than a zap with *here*. He hasn't for awhile, but will power through our e-fence. He is the only GSD that has tested this fence. 

He is fine on lead going up to any dog, off lead to don't trust. The excitement movement of them causes mouthing. Little dogs off lead I fear would be a scobby snack. If he goes after toads, feel little foo foo dog would be the same, IDK.

Had him off lead outside at a demo going agility, he left me, b lined it over to a smaller breed of dog, the dog stood still & Shadow just sniffed him.

Took him or should say, tried him sheep herding this Spring & I did worry about his prey drive, but thought also his mouthing might come in handy & he might do this job, but as I went into the ring, he seen the sheep, got real reved barking & then I didn't want to let go of lead, fueled him more of course, I did let go & he got a sheep asap by the neck & didn't want to let go. No puncher, blood, etc so, all was good, but no sheep herding for him. LOL

I just want to learn & understand a GSD with high prey/excitement issues & know how to channel him in the right direction. He is a sweet boy & love him to pieces. Needs to learn control & I try to keep it positive.  In some cases the e-collar has to be used, would love to learn another method.


I someday would like to get/have my own GSD WL pup & sure what to raise this pup in the right direct. Hope to not let it get crazy like this boy has gotten. 

Any suggestions guys ???


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BTW, just wanted to add, just being able to go into a class setting with NO vocal sounds (mainly all whinning) is a big feat for us. 

He gets LOTS of treats, but is keeping it better under control. Most of the time in obed class, clam setting, I work both boys together at the same time on leads & do fine, not many treats needed. Pronge collar required though, just easier for me. 

It's the more exciting places that need many treats. The more fueled he gets the less fingers I have. LOL

Last night in agility class (he hasn't had many class settings in this b/c of excitement) he was hurt so, stayed for off to the side for training. He did real good while 2 other (clam running dogs) dogs ran their courses. That was great for us, not a vocal pain in the ass butt head & many looks from people, like what's up with him !

He used to just see a dog & whine, not sure there.  In the Jeep & a dog was running loose, head plastered to the window & whinning.

On a walk, see a dog & very vocal whinning & might try to pull toward that dog, best to just say, let's go & go another direction.

Never have been around a GSD so vocal. 

Ok, mods moved for me so, opinions, suggestions, ideas, etc needed.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I cannot get over, many views & no comments or suggestions.......... 

I am just asking opinions on redirecting this excited engery. Nobody has ever dealt with a dog like this, Shadow is the only nut case. 

~Thanks~


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you want to give a try training him in SchH I would visit a club or two and get an evaluation on him.
SchH training is something that you really have to commit to. And just because a dog has prey drive, doesn't mean they will do well. He needs to learn to channel his drives and switch gears, that can be learned thru schH training, but the commitment may be more than you can handle timewise.

I would read the book Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt and practice the exercises in the book, it is great for controlling excitement and reactiveness. Especially when training in agility venues.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Control Unleashed is an awesome book!


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

After thinking about your posts, i wonder if you think he has high drive when he might have more fear issues. If not then I think you will need to learn to cap his drive. For some of the more hard dogs, pain inflicted corrections only amp them up so you would have to work on them using other methods. Such have another handler bring there dog to do the same obedience and both reward the other dog not yours for doing the obedience right while your dog watches. This is a technique I saw recommended on a police training site so I have not tried myself. 

I would suggest that if you can either Sch. or Ring club where they can show you how to cap drive and direct in person might be better than what we can do here.


----------

